# Venison Neck Roast to die for..



## wrestler75 (Dec 26, 2017)

I set out to smoke my first venison neck roast in my Masterbuilt on Christmas eve.  I started by warming up my smoker to 275 degrees for an hour.  Meanwhile I rubbed down my neck roast with Lipton onion soup mix and beef bullion paste.  After my smoker was warm I placed my neck roast in the smoker on the bottom rack below a few racks of ribs and set smoker at 230.  I used a mix of apple and hickory and
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 smoked for six hours and placed it in a foil pan with beef broth, Lipton onion soup mix and red wine.  Then,  covered the pan for another six hours.

Fall off the bone awesome.  Shredded it up for smoked cheese neck sandwiches.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2017)

That looks delicious!
I bet the sammies were fantastic!
Al


----------



## wrestler75 (Dec 26, 2017)

smokinal said:


> That looks delicious!
> I bet the sammies were fantastic!
> Al


----------



## wrestler75 (Dec 26, 2017)

Not one bite left.  My in-laws didn't even know it was venison.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 26, 2017)

No easy feat.Wonderful outcome!


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 26, 2017)

Looks awesome, I have a couple in the freezer that I usually save for burros, I might have to try this!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 27, 2017)

W75, Nice smoke on the neck, the meat looks delicious!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 27, 2017)

That looks good!  I gotta try your recipe.  I have a deer neck recipe for the crock pot that  uses the onion soup mix too, but whole lot other stuff, like mushroom soup mix, celery soup mix and a can of diced tomatoes.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh hell yeah!
That there looks absolutely righteous and delicious, nice cook.
*Like*

Too many people actually leave the neck, crazyness, just like not eating the heart/liver.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 27, 2017)

Great work!

I usually have to leave necks behind.  Not enough space in the cooler for necks when we bring back 5-8 animals.

Also our TX deer are small in the bodies compared to deer as you move north in the country.
Not much on the necks for 90-100 pound deer, but the dogs, buzzards, and feral pigs have no problem with em :)


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 27, 2017)

Never done a neck before! Gonna have to try it the next time I stick one!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 27, 2017)

I have a neck in the freezer, gonna try this.


----------

